# Are paint swirls inevitable?



## Gators24 (Aug 22, 2009)

So I have had my 2010 E92 for almost 3 weeks now and it doesn't have one scratch or door ding--probably because I park miles away from every other car. However, today I gave it a good cleaning inside and out and noticed I already have some swirls on the hood and down on the bottom panel of the driver side door. How? I use 2 different mash mitts (one for top half of car and one for bottom half) that are completely rinsed and re-soaped about 12 times during the wash and I keep them in different buckets!! I am extremely careful in how I wash it...yet I still somehow have these swirls. Right after I finished drying it and was admiring how clean it looked....I was like "Is that some kind of spiderweb on my hood." Nope.: puke:

Another question. I wanted to apply sealant to the car after its wash/dry, but decided not to because there was lint from my new microfiber towel on parts of the car...How spotless does the car need to be before sealant should be applied?


----------



## fricker66 (Sep 29, 2008)

To most of us, yes paint swirls are inevitable especially when it comes to daily drivers. There are methods and products that can and should be used to minimize the chances of inducing paint swirls while doing routine washes. It sounds like you are doing a good method of washing. 

Be sure to use a quality soap with plenty of lubricity.

What product are you using for the drying stage? 

Use a leaf blower or compressed air to remove any lint from the surface prior to applying the sealant. Be sure to use a clean applicator pad and microfiber towels for removing the sealant.


----------



## dboy11 (Mar 6, 2006)

With proper washing techniques and some good car care tools you can greatly reduce marring. 

I use a lambs wool mitt for washing and poorboys car soap. Then for drying I have about 10 large waffle weave microfiber towels.

You are still going to get some marring over time but this will help greatly


----------



## e24mpwr (Sep 16, 2007)

Are you using a 2-bucket wash? As said before, you can really reduce them, but they are pretty much a fact of life. You can get the right tools to eliminate them when they do appear.


----------



## Envious Eric (Dec 2, 2009)

you just have to live with it!!! you can do things to reduce the effects, but as mentioned, anything that touches the paint will swirl it up!


----------



## Envious Eric (Dec 2, 2009)

another thing, with proper protection, swirl marks will not hit the paint! a couple layers of a good quality sealant will provide a good barrier to protect the paint from the wash media/dirt (the cause of the swirlmarks)


----------



## TOGWT (May 26, 2004)

*Scratches *(cause)

***8226;	Using an automated car wash or using an unsuitable brush to clean the vehicle or remove snow etc
***8226;	Placing or dragging an object across the trunk lid
***8226;	Using too much pressure with a car duster on a dusty / dirty surface
***8226;	Pulling a car-cover over a very dusty / dirty vehicle or dirt /grit on the inside of the cover
***8226;	Wiping a dry surface with a dry cloth 
***8226;	Infrequent rinsing of brush or wash mitt when washing vehicle
***8226;	Using a dirty towel (dirt / grit trapped in fibres) or towels and / or applicators that contain polyester (plastic) threads
***8226;	Using a towel or cloth that is unsuitable for paint film surfaces
***8226;	Not thoroughly rinsing road grime before drying
***8226;	Using a car wash concentrate that doesn***8217;t suspend grit / dirt before it gets rinsed away
***8226;	Improper use of a water-blade (i.e. not rinsing blade surface after each pass)
***8226;	Wiping a spot of dirt / dust with your hands to maintain a ***8216;pristine***8217; look 
***8226;	Using insufficient lubrication when using automotive detailer***8217;s clay
***8226;	Improper methodology / tools used when washing paint surface _( the most common cause of surface scratching / marring)_


----------



## tdekany (Feb 3, 2007)

Gators24 said:


> So I have had my 2010 E92 for almost 3 weeks now and it doesn't have one scratch or door ding--probably because I park miles away from every other car. However, today I gave it a good cleaning inside and out and noticed I already have some swirls on the hood and down on the bottom panel of the driver side door. How? I use 2 different mash mitts (one for top half of car and one for bottom half) that are completely rinsed and re-soaped about 12 times during the wash and I keep them in different buckets!! I am extremely careful in how I wash it...yet I still somehow have these swirls. Right after I finished drying it and was admiring how clean it looked....I was like "Is that some kind of spiderweb on my hood." Nope.: puke:
> 
> Another question. I wanted to apply sealant to the car after its wash/dry, but decided not to because there was lint from my new microfiber towel on parts of the car...How spotless does the car need to be before sealant should be applied?


I would say that it came from the stealership. Did you inspect the car prior to picking it up?

I'll guess that you picked it up in the dark.

PS: if you know how to wash the car properly you can keep it swirl free.


----------



## TOGWT (May 26, 2004)

*Avoiding Swirl Marks*

A majority of swirls and scratches (70 % +) come from using improper washing and drying products and techniques Preventing swirls will best be achieved by washing and drying with extreme care. This is the step where the majority of swirls are added so good technique and quality products (micro fibre waffle weaves drying towels) are a must. 
If there is grit on the paint surface or on the applicator a circular swirl or scratch is much easier to see (catches light more often) than one small straight scratch; that's why I often recommend straight application.

Regular washing utilizing the two-bucket plus grit guard system or a foam spray gun and rinse bucket plus grit guard system goes a long way to preserving the paint finish and overall look of your vehicle. Commercial car washes that use strong detergents can dull your paint films surface even faster. Avoid the use of household detergents as they may contain salt and have a wetting agent allowing the water and salt to penetrate paint surfaces and body joints that may compromise vehicles corrosion protection. 
As with most detailing tasks, avoid strong sunlight when washing any vehicle. The sun may increase the paints surface temperature causing water spots to magnify and burn into the paint surface. Detailing products should be applied to a clean and dry surface, with a temperature of >65 - 90< ° F.

This is my preferred method of drying a vehicle paint surface; On the final rinse of the washing process remove the nozzle from the hose and 'sheet' the water, this greatly helps in the drying process. I have tried many products over the years for drying but I finally found what really works the best, a leaf blower and a micro fibre waffle weave drying towel.

When they are wet they're very soft and super absorbent, and glide easily over the surface, the 'pockets' in the weave 'hold' any dirt or surface debris unlike some other super absorbing products that trap dirt between the towel and paint surface with the potential to cause so serious scratches (never use it when it's dry and stiff - it can potentially scratch)

*An extract from one of a series of unbiased "Detailing Technical Papers" © TOGWT ™ Ltd Copyright 2002-2009, all rights reserved.​*


----------

